# 2018 X3 M40i AirFlaps



## twotails81 (May 30, 2020)

Can anyone confirm that both aux cooler airflaps are meant to be closed when vehicle is parked/turned off? (the ones by the front tires on the bottom)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## twotails81 (May 30, 2020)




----------

